# Official Kindle TOUCH watch -- MERGED thread



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I just received an email from amazon saying that the Touch would now arrive earlier than expected.....this Tues or Wednesday!!! A Fire and Touch all in the same week?? Wow!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Cool beans!

So now the Best Buy ad is looking better!

Betsy


----------



## sosha (Feb 9, 2010)

I got the same email about my touch!  The touch says "Shipping soon" but, the Fire has still "Not Yet Shipped".

Way way too cool!


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

I just got that e-mail, too! YAY!!!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Yay! I'll have it before I go to New York next weekend.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Me too! I heard the Amazon email come in (yes, my Amazon emails have their own special notification sound   ) and was hoping for the shipping notification for my Fire, but it was an unexpected early arrival notice for the Touch instead.

My Touch now say "Shipping Soon" with an ETA of Nov 15-16. For the record, I ordered Sep 28 with Prime 2-day shipping. 

The lighted cover is still showing an ETA of Nov 23.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Oh wow!!! So cool  ! Except... No email for me yet (and I ordered within 5mn of it being available for pre-order - I can see history repeating itself, same thing happened with the K3)


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We have "regular" shipping and just got a notice from Amazon that the Touch will be arriving between Nov. 17-21; the two Fires between Nov. 18-22nd!  They are Christmas gifts and will not be opened until Dec. 25th.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

No e-mail for me either.  And the status on both hasn't changed.  Fire "Shipping Soon" and Touch "Not Yet Shipped."


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Touch shipping soon, Fire not yet shipped for me


----------



## Whidbeyislandgirl (Apr 19, 2009)

Yeah!! Got the early shipping notice too.... hubby's Fire and my Touch are both shipping soon!


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Same email.  

Anyone have a date for the lighted cover?


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

Didn't get the Email.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> Same email.
> 
> Anyone have a date for the lighted cover?


Mine still says Nov 23, same as what's shown since I pre-ordered on release day. I'm pretty sure I got in line before they all ended up back-ordered, though. So if yours was originally backordered I'm not much help.


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

meglet said:


> Mine still says Nov 23, same as what's shown since I pre-ordered on release day. I'm pretty sure I got in line before they all ended up back-ordered, though. So if yours was originally backordered I'm not much help.


I was in line within two minutes of going live and mine fell to back order status from 23rd. It fell to back order when CS adjusted my Fire ship date. They claimed zero stock for every one. I told them I would accept it as long as I didn't hear of anyone else getting theirs. Which is why I am asking.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

How exciting!  I'm gonna go look now!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay, got the email too, just now


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I haven't gotten the email and my delivery date hasn't changed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

no e mail, just curious has anyone with wifi only get an e-mail? thanks


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Woo Hoo, great surprise, can't wait!!!  

I ordered wifi only & just got the email.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

KindleChickie said:


> I was in line within two minutes of going live and mine fell to back order status from 23rd. It fell to back order when CS adjusted my Fire ship date. They claimed zero stock for every one. I told them I would accept it as long as I didn't hear of anyone else getting theirs. Which is why I am asking.


Ah, yeah. I made sure to absolutely positively not do ANYTHING to my order once I placed it because Amazon has a habit of randomly screwing up delivery dates when you do. I also ordered the Touch (and it's cover) separately from the Fire (and it's cover) so if I did have to change one it wouldn't affect the other Kindle.

Hard to know for sure if they've really had a production issue with no covers for anyone, or only had a limited run so a few people will get them.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

For those who got emails when did you order?  I ordered 10/7. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

I still have no email


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

I am more excited about the Touch than I am about the Fire.

I ordered the 3G with SO on launch day Sep. 28th.


----------



## bebobthefrog (Dec 18, 2008)

I also got the email and I ordered on September 28th.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Just checked I got the email too.  I've been thinking it's so unfair having to wait another week from those that are getting the Fire.  

  Originally had Thursday and Friday off this week then moved it to Tuesday and Wednesday the following week, figuring I'd like having the time off when I got the Touch not before.  Oh well.  Guess I'll have to work from home most of this week.

  crisandria


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Let's get this party officially started a FULL WEEK EARLY!  Ordered my Kindle Touch 3G early on release day with overnight shipping and received the early delivery notice today.  I checked, and they've already charged my credit card.  Gonna be an unproductive couple of days, for sure.


----------



## cls (Aug 18, 2010)

Also got email and ordered on the 28th. This is a great surprise!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Ugh, no change for one or the other.  I think I need to stop obsessing!  Maybe if I just go to sleep now the e-mails will be there tomorrow.  Oh wait...it's only 6pm.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Has the delivery date on the site changed yet?


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Just checked, they have authorized the charge for the Touch. And status is shipping soon.  Nothing for the cover.


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

I had just checked my orders & the Fire still said "Shipping soon" and the Touch said 'not yet shipped."  Then I saw the early release e-mail & went back to see that my touch has changed to "shipping soon" with an expected delivery of 11/15-16.  

The Fire is a late bday gift for DH; the Touch is for me.  Both were ordered 9/28.  Cover I ordered last week for the Fire has not changed - still not yet shipped with est delivery of 11/16.

I think the orders may change based on which distribution center is being used for the different orders around the country.  I would expect that they process them in batches in each facility.

Now I'm excited!!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Me, too! Status now says "shipping soon"!!


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Shipping soon for me, too!


----------



## Neon8 (Oct 19, 2011)

No email but Touch no says shipping soon . Fire also shipping soon. Can't wait for email saying shipped.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Okay, I just got the e-mail about Touch and on the order page the delivery date has been updated to the 16th!  Now if they'd only actually SHIP one of them!


----------



## joanie (Nov 1, 2008)

Also ordered early on the 28th, and got the e-mail/ship soon status today. I'm now eager to see what gets here first - the Touch or the Fire. Hopefully not both in the same shipment, so I don't have to choose which to unbox first.


----------



## jheydt (Dec 16, 2008)

larryb52 said:


> no e mail, just curious has anyone with wifi only get an e-mail? thanks


I ordered the Touch with wifi only and got the email. I'm only hoping that it works correctly out of the box. Here's to no glitches.

John


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

joanie said:


> Hopefully not both in the same shipment, so I don't have to choose which to unbox first.


The HORROR!


----------



## PG4003 (Patricia) (Jan 30, 2010)

I also ordered on announcement day - today I got a notice that my Belkin cover I ordered for the Touch will be delivered on the 16th (originally the 28th).  Then just now I got the notice that my Kindle Touch will be here on the 16th too (originally the 23rd).  I'm excited!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

This is my third Kindle watch, ad I can't believe how excited I still am - it just never gets old  !!!!!!!!!

I ordered within 5 minutes of it being available for pre-order on 28 September, and went for overnight shipping, so keeping my fingers crossed for  a delivery on 15th 

Order says shipping soon, with a delivery estimate of 15-16...


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

joanie said:


> Also ordered early on the 28th, and got the e-mail/ship soon status today. I'm now eager to see what gets here first - the Touch or the Fire. Hopefully not both in the same shipment, so I don't have to choose which to unbox first.


You have two hands, right? One for each box.

I'm actually kind of hoping they DO arrive in the same shipment, I get an embarrassing number of Amazon deliveries as it is, so if they arrive together at least it cuts down a little bit!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm in on this one!  Since I ordered the touch on the day it was announced and I didn't order the fire until a few days ago I'm wondering if I'll see the touch first!


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

I got the e-mail very recently about the Touch.  So exciting!  It'll be quite a week!


----------



## lynninva (Feb 7, 2009)

meglet said:


> I'm actually kind of hoping they DO arrive in the same shipment, I get an embarrassing number of Amazon deliveries as it is, so if they arrive together at least it cuts down a little bit!


I feel the same way; I prefer it when multiple boxes arrive on the same day. But sometimes I wish the items I order together would arrive in one box, rather than individually. Deep down, I sort of wonder if the UPS guy thinks we are extravagant with all the packages; I hope he views it as job security. 

My problem is the comments from my son who still lives at home. DH is OK with what I buy (he is glad I have a good job), but DS gives me grief about the number of packages I get.

The side benefit is that I'm not worried about the Fire & Touch being left at the door. We get so many small packages & have never had a problem with any of the packages left on the porch.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I just got an email from Amazon.  It says that my Touch originally to be delivered on November 22, would now be delivered between November 15 and 16!

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Elaine, it's exciting news!

I'm going to merge this with our existing thread.  

Betsy


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

What with the Touch _and_ the Fire shipping this week, I'm glad I don't work at Amazon!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

ElaineOK said:


> I just got an email from Amazon. It says that my Touch originally to be delivered on November 22, would now be delivered between November 15 and 16!
> 
> Elaine
> Norman, OK


Elaine (and others):

You'll want to join the official Kindle Watch thread, already in progress:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91378.0.html

Betsy


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

lynninva said:


> I feel the same way; I prefer it when multiple boxes arrive on the same day. But sometimes I wish the items I order together would arrive in one box, rather than individually. Deep down, I sort of wonder if the UPS guy thinks we are extravagant with all the packages; I hope he views it as job security.
> 
> My problem is the comments from my son who still lives at home. DH is OK with what I buy (he is glad I have a good job), but DS gives me grief about the number of packages I get.
> 
> The side benefit is that I'm not worried about the Fire & Touch being left at the door. We get so many small packages & have never had a problem with any of the packages left on the porch.


Your son gives you grief?? Tell him he can give you grief about Amazon packages when he starts paying rent! 

My Touch and Fire now say "Shipping Soon."


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine doesn't say anything different.  I don't mind if it takes a bit longer cause I'll be getting the Kindle Fire this week.  I'll be messing with that a lot so i don't want to make the Kindle touch jealous.


----------



## Carol Collett (Oct 4, 2009)

chocochibi said:


> What with the Touch _and_ the Fire shipping this week, I'm glad I don't work at Amazon!


LOL! No doubt! Hopefully the folks at the distribution centers are hourly employees so they get paid overtime.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

they lost my order on the touch they have a number no one at CS can determine what distribution center is handling it, might just have to count on Best Buy having it...


----------



## jd78 (Dec 8, 2009)

I got the email too. Ironically, the Touch now shows "Shipping Soon", but the Fire still shows "Not Yet Shipped". It would be really cool if they shipped in the same box!


----------



## Varin (May 12, 2009)

I just got the email and I ordered Sept. 28th.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Mine hasn't changed, it still says  November 30, 2011 - December 5, 2011.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

larryb52 said:


> they lost my order on the touch they have a number no one at CS can determine what distribution center is handling it, might just have to count on Best Buy having it...


Larry, that's terrible! I would call them again and keep after them.

Betsy


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Just got an email about the update. Cool. But darn it. So much kindle goodness in one week my brain is gonna 'splode!!!!!


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

I want MY email!!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

Me too! My joy is rising! I got the notice that my touch will be delivered either on the 16 or the 17 th. I have the Fire coming as well, on the 16 th. I would love both packages to come on the same day, so I don't have to keep looking out the window every 5 minutes waiting for the truck to show up. Happy Birthday to me. My presents will soon be here.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

We also ordered the Touch on release day.  Our bank account has been debited and it is listed as shipping soon with delivery between the 17th and 21st.  It's my Christmas gift so it won't be opened until Dec. 25th tho'.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Tatiana said:


> We also ordered the Touch on release day. Our bank account has been debited and it is listed as shipping soon with delivery between the 17th and 21st. It's my Christmas gift so it won't be opened until Dec. 25th tho'.


Christmas can come early you know! LOL...


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Ordered my Touch on the 29th; charge card has not been billed yet


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

ayuryogini said:


> I want MY email!!


Me too!


----------



## Toby (Nov 25, 2008)

I got the email, but mine says that I will get mine 3G, SO, either the 16th or the 17th. Ordered on release day, 9/28 within minutes of the kindle being available. I ordered with Prime 2 day free ship.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Hmmm ordered mine October 2nd, still says "not yet shipped" and delivery date est. Nov 22nd. No email. But not back ordered. Still hoping I'll wake up with an email tomorrow AM.... I used overnight shipping...


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Update: "Internal Server Error" when clicking on my account and then "Open Orders". Maybe they are in the process of updating the date?!?!  Or everyone and their brother are checking their order status.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

An Amazon email has updated my Kindle Touch delivery date to the 16th/17th, originally scheduled for the 23rd...


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine still shows Nov 22nd and no email


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

anyone order it oct 1st or 2nd and get the shipping date change? or is it only people who ordered it the very first day so far?


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I got the email saying hooray we are shipping early

Hello,

We have good news!  We're able to get this part of your order to you faster than 
we originally promised: 

  "Kindle Touch 3G, Free 3G + Wi-Fi, 6" E Ink Display - includes Special Offers 
& Sponsored Screensavers"
   Previous estimated arrival date: November 28, 2011 - November 30, 2011
   New estimated arrival date: November 17, 2011


Sadly, I cancelled the order.  I really cannot afford both and had hoped to have the Fire and make that decision before the Touch shipped.  But I do suspect I'll not be able to part with the Fire anyway and I do have my K3 (though the replacement K3.. the first one, after a year, developed the crack on the lower left corner, and now this one has much more quickly cracked on the lower right corner and even a longer crack, so I need to be calling them up..

When I saw the email I was so hoping it was the Fire shipping early!!

Hopefully my cancellation will result in this same letter for one of you!  I ordered the first day, the 28th.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

I wonder also whether our status is related to how close we might be to a distribution center? Being in Albuquerque, I'm certainly not very close - Phoenix or Las Vegas are my closest.


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

Where are all of the distribution centers anyway? I think up here in Maine we're out of luck.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

kuklachica said:


> Where are all of the distribution centers anyway? I think up here in Maine we're out of luck.


I found one list here:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Amazon.com#Fulfillment_and_warehousing


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

ARRRRRGGGHHH - earlier today my Touch order was in the 'shipping soon' status; now it's back to 'not yet shipped'. Major bummer!


----------



## CandyTX (Apr 13, 2009)

Delivery estimates for my Fires and Touch are Nov 16 now. **happy happy happy happy**


----------



## debifinch (Mar 18, 2011)

i'm so jealous of all you guys waiting for your touches! only one day to go! 
has anyone heard anything about when it will be available outside of the USA?  in south africa, more specifically?


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I got that a couple of times last night around that time too....I think so many of us are obsessively checking our order status we crashed the servers a couple of times.  

Betsy


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

I trained my cat to do that for me and report in  she likes the mouse!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

KindleGirl said:


> I just received an email from amazon saying that the Touch would now arrive earlier than expected.....this Tues or Wednesday!!! A Fire and Touch all in the same week?? Wow!!


I got an email too! Did you get 1 day shipping? Mine says estimated delivery is Nov. 17th. I didn't opt for the 1 day shipping. I wonder if that's the reason my date is later.

Anyway, this is great news! I was worried about it arriving the day before Thanksgiving when I'll be super busy. Now I'll have more time to play!


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Still nothing here ... delivery date is still Nov 22nd.  Kinda sucks being left out of the excitement.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Got an email from Amazon that my Touch will be shipped sooner than expected & estimated delivery date has been changed to 11/17 (same as my Fire)


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My gods I love it when I'm right.  I told everyone that Amazon was going to ship them early, that it would a bonehead move for them to ship a new release the same week as Thanksgiving with offices closed, people traveling, and fewer postal delivery days.  

I came into the office this morning dragging because of screaming toddler all night.  This email was like a triple espresso!  

/Funny last night I went ahead and started cleaning up my K2 so it would be ready to send to mom, I must have had a premonition.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

This was just released by Amazon:

*Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G Ship Tomorrow, Six Days Early
Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G are the most full-featured e-readers available*

Kindle Touch 3G is the top of the line e-reader with free 3G wireless - no monthly fee or annual contract, never pay for or hunt for a Wi-Fi hotspot

SEATTLE--(BUSINESS WIRE)--Nov. 14, 2011-- (NASDAQ: AMZN) - Amazon.com today announced it is shipping the all-new Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G beginning tomorrow, November 15, several days earlier than the previously announced November 21 shipping date. The $99 Kindle Touch and $149 Kindle Touch 3G are Amazon's all-new full-featured e-readers. Kindle Touch 3G is the top of the line e-reader and offers the same new design and features of Kindle Touch, with the unparalleled added convenience of free 3G wireless. The popular $79, 5.98-ounce latest generation Kindle began shipping in September. To learn more about Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G, visit www.amazon.com/kindletouch and www.amazon.com/kindletouch3G.

"We've seen great excitement over our new line of electronic ink Kindles - in fact, sales of our electronic ink Kindles are more than double any previous Kindle launch," said Dave Limp, Vice President, Kindle. "Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G are the most full-featured e-readers available with a beautiful latest generation electronic ink display, fast page turns and long battery life. They both also include features you won't find anywhere else like deep integration of audiobooks from Audible.com, text to speech, our new technologies EasyReach and X-ray, and for Prime Members, free access to over 5,000 books from the Kindle Owners' Lending Library. We know that customers are excited to get their hands on these new Kindles, which is why we're excited to able to ship several days earlier than we planned."

Kindle Touch is a new addition to the Kindle family with an easy-to-use touch screen that makes it easier than ever to turn pages, search, shop, and take notes - still with all the benefits of the most advanced electronic ink display. Kindle Touch is also lighter, smaller, eliminates battery anxiety with extra-long battery life and holds thousands of books. Kindle Touch 3G is also a new addition to the Kindle family for readers who want the top of the line e-reader. Kindle Touch 3G offers the same new design and features of Kindle Touch - small and light, easy-to-use touch screen, storage for thousands of books, and extra-long battery life - with the unparalleled added convenience of free 3G. Kindle's free 3G connection means you never have to hunt for or pay for a Wi-Fi hotspot - you simply download and read books anytime, anywhere in over 100 countries around the world. Amazon pays for the 3G connection so there's no monthly fee or annual contract.

Both Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G include X-ray - a new feature invented by Amazon that lets customers explore the "bones of the book." With a single tap, readers can see all the passages across a book that mention ideas, fictional characters, historical figures, places or topics that interest them, as well as more detailed descriptions from Wikipedia and Shelfari, Amazon's community-powered encyclopedia for book lovers. Amazon built X-Ray using its expertise in language processing and machine learning, access to significant storage and computing resources with Amazon S3 and EC2, and a deep library of book and character information. The vision is to have every important phrase in every book.

Early comments from product reviewers on Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G include:

"In all, Amazon has three new Kindle models. The two cheaper ones (Kindle and Kindle Touch) will surely get lost in the smoke from the Fire, but that's a pity; they're rather spectacular." - New York Times

"[X-ray] is a godsend when you have put a book down for a while and forget who the players are - even if the book includes a section for cast of characters, pop-up trumps look-up every time." - Wired

"The Best Part: How easy it is to do anything that has to do with a book: shopping, borrowing, research, reference, skimming, note taking. You don't have to supplement the Kindle Touch for anything book-related." - Gizmodo

"It's (Kindle Touch) beautifully done." - New York Times

Kindle Touch and Kindle Touch 3G orders are fulfilled on a first-come first-served basis. Customers can purchase now at www.amazon.com/kindletouch and www.amazon.com/kindletouch3G.

For high-resolution images, visit www.amazon.com/pr/kindle.


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

Very excitied, thanks for posting the news release


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I got an email this morning, new status of shipping soon, my new est. Arrival date is the 17th.

This is for the wifi only version, ordered on the 30th, my original arrival date was the 11/23.


Very exciting!


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

We still haven't gotten an email and the estimated delivery date is still 11/23. I'll be so disappointed if I have to wait an extra week, although the news release Leslie posted gives me hope.


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

My Kindle Touch still has Nov22 for a delivery date and no Shipping Soon or email about it.
I ordered one on Release date but I forgot I cancelled that one, and reordered on Oct 28 because I decided I didn't want the Special Offers.  At the time, it didn't change the Estimated Date of Delivery, but now I'm wondering if I will get it later because of that. 

At least my Fire is Shipping Soon (finally!)


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

Mine went from showing as shipped back to "shipping soon". Drat! Guess I will have to amuse myself with my Fire, which has shipped!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I got the e-mail from Amazon. Both my Fire and Touch now say "shipping soon". Delivery estimate: Nov. 17.

WOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOO !!! (or however you spell it.)

At a later date I also ordered a Touch as gift. That one still has delivery estimate of Nov. 23.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

ayuryogini said:


> I ordered one on Release date but I forgot I cancelled that one, and reordered on Oct 28 because I decided I didn't want the Special Offers. At the time, it didn't change the Estimated Date of Delivery, but now I'm wondering if I will get it later because of that.


I think that probably is the reason. See my post above.


----------



## Hoosiermama (Dec 28, 2009)

> ARRRRRGGGHHH - earlier today my Touch order was in the 'shipping soon' status; now it's back to 'not yet shipped'. Major bummer!


Mine went from shipped to shipping soon. Hopefully, it'll go back to "shipped" soon! 

Edited to add: Now it says shipped again! And has the serial #!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

DD said:


> I got an email too! Did you get 1 day shipping? Mine says estimated delivery is Nov. 17th. I didn't opt for the 1 day shipping. I wonder if that's the reason my date is later.
> 
> Anyway, this is great news! I was worried about it arriving the day before Thanksgiving when I'll be super busy. Now I'll have more time to play!


Yes, I got 1-day shipping.

I was worried about it arriving right before Thanksgiving as well....that time is too busy so this new date works out great!


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

My burning questions for you, before I totally cave and order even more Kindles:

Is the contrast as good as a K3?

Is it easy to operate one handed?

Does it kiss you goodnight?


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Has anybody had a Touch showing "Shipped" yet?

Elaine 
Norman, OK


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Boo still the 23rd for mine too...


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Still nothing. Apparently I can hit refresh and check my account page as many times as I would like, but it still hasn't changed.


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine just shipped!!!  It's got a serial number and an e-mail listed.  (The Fire, however, does not have an e-mail yet.)  It looks like both might arrive tomorrow...  Big day!!!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

How come AMAZON lets peopel review the TOUCH if it isn't even out yet?

http://www.amazon.com/Kindle-Touch-Wi-Fi-Ink-Display/product-reviews/B005890G8Y/ref=dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## DYB (Aug 8, 2009)

Mine is also on its way already!  So exciting!


----------



## Steve Z (Nov 4, 2011)

no e-mail here either, and the order shows  Touch "Not Yet Shipped.".....    I chose standard shipping, so that's probably why.    I'll just have to keep reading on my iPhone for a while.....


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Still shipping soon,  You'd think I could be patient after all these Kindle watches, and getting it a week early.......ok when will it say shipped......i want it now!!  lol.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Grrarrgh said:


> Still nothing. Apparently I can hit refresh and check my account page as many times as I would like, but it still hasn't changed.


You mean I'm not the only one? Sigh. I'm starting to feel sorry for Amazon's servers.

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Mark_51885 (Sep 30, 2011)

ayuryogini said:


> My Kindle Touch still has Nov22 for a delivery date and no Shipping Soon or email about it.
> I ordered one on Release date but I forgot I cancelled that one, and reordered on Oct 28 because I decided I didn't want the Special Offers. At the time, it didn't change the Estimated Date of Delivery, but now I'm wondering if I will get it later because of that.
> 
> At least my Fire is Shipping Soon (finally!)


Ordered Touch w/o SO on announcement day. I cancelled it and ordered with SO after joining Kindle Boards and reading about how good some of the offers can be. Then, on the 4th, I bought a K4 with SO to see if I liked it. Maybe I'd like it and save a couple of bucks and cancel the Touch altogether. Decided I dislike both the K4 and the SO offers. Went back into my account and canceled the with SO to w/o SO again last week. Status reads Delivery expected Nov 16 with next day shipping.
::::::::
Update: just got shipping notice, UPS TRACKING says delivering 11-15


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Both of mine just shipped!!!!  Happy, happy, joy, joy!!!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

Can't wait to get my KTouch w/ SO!  It now shows as shipping soon with expected delivery on Nov. 16th.  I am a Prime member and paid the $3.99 for 1 day shipping, but it looks like they credited that $3.99 so shipping will be free.  It is still 1 day though.  No complaints here!


----------



## cc1013 (Jul 31, 2009)

I stand corrected.  Just received the shipping notice and it should arrive TOMORROW!


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

just got the shipped e-mail, tomorrow will be a long day at work...


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I didn't order until November 11th because I couldn't decide which I wanted. I went with the touch 3g+wifi without SO. I know I'm way down the line, (site says delivery date November 22), which is fine because i don't leave town until the 24th. And I have a Kindle keyboard with SO to read from. Still it is exiting.

Congrats to everyone getting them early! So exciting!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Just got an email from Amazon that my Touch shipped, delivery tomorrow. Have a serial number. The UPS tracking number is not showing up yet on UPS.    YEAH!!!!!!!!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I keep refreshing also - I ordered the 3G without SO the first day change the order to wifi with SO within a day or so and am still showing not yet shipped - you would think this is my first kindle not my 4th....


----------



## shacar (Feb 3, 2009)

I ordered October 20th and my shipping date has not changed.  Has anyone that ordered as late as October 20th received the email "shipping"?  Mine still says expected delivery Nov. 23.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

I ordered my Kindle Touch on Oct. 3rd; still have not received word that it is shipping anytime soon.  Still has an estimated delivery date of Nov. 22nd.  The cover has shipped and will be here tomorrow.  My Kindle Fire was ordered Oct. 19th, and it will be here tomorrow.  Strange.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

I just received shipping confirmation by email.  My Touch is on its way!  It should be shipping from the Arlington, TX facility.  I paid for next day.  Correct that.  UPS is reporting its last location was Phoenix, and that it should be here tomorrow!

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## kuklachica (Dec 26, 2010)

i ordered Oct 2nd and received the email today. it has already been shipped and has tracking info already. shipping info said it will show up tomorrow!


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

Mine is in transit, estimated arrival: November 15, 2011!


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

kuklachica said:


> i ordered Oct 2nd and received the email today. it has already been shipped and has tracking info already. shipping info said it will show up tomorrow!


Okay, that gives me hope that my Touch may show up tomorrow, too, although I still have no emails. I am sure Amazon is overwhelmed today! We devoted Kindle readers have probably swamped them with preorders.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

The Kindle Touch has shipped and will be delivered the 17th.  I won't get to open it until Dec. 25th as it's my Christmas gift.  It is registered to DH's account and will be reregistered to my account.


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

I'm sad, I haven't gotten the email _yet_ 
I ordered my kindle around the middle of October, and I keep on telling my dad to check his email, but he hasn't gotten it yet :/
& I got 5-8 day shipping so I guess I have to wait a week-or two?


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

Got the shipping notice tonight.  It's coming from Arizona to Colorado, delivery is Wednesday.  That makes me happy because the estimate originally said 16-17 and the 17th I have to work late, like a 14 hour day.  

Still no word on when my lighted cover will ship.  I'd like to have that before Thanksgiving for on the road.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Not me.   My email only said delivery date pushed up to November 21, 2011 - November 29, 2011. No special treatment for me.  I was tempted to change the shipping to 2 day but it would probably get me kicked to the back of the line. I ordered October 1st and I don't think it's fair that some people are getting theirs tomorrow and some of us have to wait and wait, but oh well-at least its something worth the wait!


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> Not me. I only had my delivery date pushed up to November 21, 2011 - November 29, 2011. No special treatment for me.  I was tempted to change the shipping to 2 day but it would probably get me kicked to the back of the line.


I don't think anyone is getting "special treatment". I'm getting mine tomorrow, but I ordered within 5mn of it being available for pre-order, and I paid for one day shipping. On the bright side, we ALL got out shipping dates pushed up, which is still one week earlier than we all hoped 

But you know, you could probably just go to a Best Buy or Staples tomorrow and just pick one up, and then cancel your order with Amazon - then you would still have it at the same time as everybody who paid for one day shipping


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

NYC Kindler, it sounds like you are getting 7-10 day ground delivery.  Isn't that the delivery method you requested?  I'm getting mine tomorrow, but I paid for next day delivery.  Sounds like yours is shipping about the same time mine is.  It just is taking the scenic route.  

Elaine
Norman, OK


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I ordered my Touch on October 9th and I still have a message of "Not Yet Shipped" with a delivery date of November 22nd. Given that Harvey and I will be writing "Kindle Touch for Dummies," I'd like to have the device in hand as soon as possible...LOL.

L


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered my wifi touch on 10/7, still says delivery will be 11/22 and that's with my overnight shipping upgrade so my delivery date has not changed even a day.


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

I ordered the Touch on 9/29, 1-day prime shipping.  While it changed yesterday to "shipping soon", the estimated date is still 11/22 and I haven't seen an EMail that it'll be coming any sooner.  It may just be that the website is slow updating, and it may be that it really hasn't shipped yet and I won't get it for a while.  I'll be a bit sad if it doesn't ship and come this week since a lot of them seem to be going out early, but I'm not upset.  I wasn't expecting it until next week, so anything early is a bonus!

Don't give up hope yet though.  I do remember from previous Kindle watches that sometimes the website never updates but the kindles still go out for delivery.  Maybe those of us still waiting will be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I've got the mail!
should get it at the 18.
of cours that I need to wait for it to get shipped to Israel, but it will still be sooner than I thought!


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

Neo said:


> I don't think anyone is getting "special treatment". I'm getting mine tomorrow, but I ordered within 5mn of it being available for pre-order, and I paid for one day shipping. On the bright side, we ALL got out shipping dates pushed up, which is still one week earlier than we all hoped
> 
> But you know, you could probably just go to a Best Buy or Staples tomorrow and just pick one up, and then cancel your order with Amazon - then you would still have it at the same time as everybody who paid for one day shipping


I may just do that. I do believe Amazon is giving some people preferential treatment-why else are some people getting free shipping upgrades while others haven't even gotten their delivery date pushed up? I feel fortunate that I will at least get my Touch earlier than I thought.


----------



## sa88reigh (Nov 8, 2011)

My Kindle Touch is now showing "Shipping Soon" and the shipping date changed from Nov 30-Dec 5 to Nov 18-Nov23 (FREE Super Saver Shipping). I ordered  mine on Sept 28.

UPDATE 11/15 (1:20pm): Mine now shows "Shipped", delivery estimate of Nov 23. 

UPDATE 11/16: Tracking shows it is being shipped from Arizona to Florida through FedEx Smartpost ; no wonder why the delivery estimate is for a week from now.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

my


sa88reigh said:


> My Kindle Touch is now showing "Shipping Soon" and the shipping date changed from Nov 30-Dec 5 to Nov 18-Nov23 (FREE Super Saver Shipping).


My original delivery date was Nov. 30-Dec. 5 too. My order now says shipping soon but my delivery date is Nov. 21-Nov. 29. I get that some people picked 1 or 2 day shipping but it seems like Amazon is being wildly inconsistent with some people getting free shipping upgrades. some getting their delivery dates moved up, and some getting nothing at all.

ETA: I just checked my bank account and Amazon took their money. Guess that means I should be getting a shipping notice soon!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

It is all over the place. My original delivery date was Nov 23 and now it is Nov 17 but no shipping notice. I just hope the Amazon cover ships too.


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Tracking has my Kindle Touch in CT. Not out for delivery yet but it's closer!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

Ordered my Touch September 28th, within minutes of it going live, still says Shipping Soon, and no text alerts or emails from ups (I get an email when a package for me gets into the ups system).
No serial number on Amazon website so I guess I'm not getting my Touch today  
On the other hand the Fire which I didn't order until November 11th has arrived at my local ups facility and should be delivered today.
Maybe that's a good thing, my head might have exploded if they BOTH arrived today.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

is out for delivery & they usually don't drop stuff off till 2pm & after so will be checking the tracking number at noon & every other half hour  ...the fire I just ordered recently is shipping now, that is suppose to be my 35th wedding anniversary present but I may not be able to wait till the 20th...


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

I know it's really hard to see one person get a shipping notice when you haven't, but, based on past "Kindle Watch" experiences. . .as an observer as well as one of the "watchers". . . .Amazon does work really hard to get everything out when they say they will.  There are hundreds of thousands of shipping notices and emails to send. . .if you didn't get yours yet, it's just that they haven't gotten to you, not that they're deliberately holding out.   AND, I've seen cases where people didn't get the email until after the thing was already on their doorstep.  So I say, take a deep breath and try not to freak out until your delivery date has come and gone with no device delivered. 

FWIW, I ordered within minutes of the Fire being available and, having Prime, had 2 day shipping.  A couple of weeks ago I decided to pay the extra $4 and get one day shipping.  I believe if I hadn't changed it, I'd be getting my Fire tomorrow.  As it is, my one day shipping charges are going to get my Fire here today.  Now, as I see it's been shipped and is actually sitting in the local UPS distro center 10 miles from me right now,  I fully expect it today.  Also, Amazon has changed my expected delivery date to today.  So.  If it doesn't arrive, I'll likely contact them.  

For folks who ordered the touch, given the official change in Amazon's announced release date, if your expected delivery date has moved forward by a week, well, that makes sense.  I'd not expect them to give me 1 or 2 day shipping if I was not a Prime member and hadn't paid for it.  

From reading all the various threads here over the last day or two, I'd expect folks who have 1 day shipping on the Touch will get it today or tomorrow. Folks with 2 day shipping will probably get it tomorrow or the next day.  And folks who didn't pay any extra will get it in a week or so. . .and probably nearer the first date of your specified date range, weather permitting. . . which it absolutely should based on what I see on national radar maps. 

Oh, and, just to be completely clear:  the above are my opinions only. . . .I am not privy to the inner workings of Amazon, though I have been a satisfied customer for 15 years.


----------



## ElaineOK (Jun 5, 2009)

Touch ordered first day with next day shipping.

Shipped yesterday -- Phoenix, Louisville, scanned into Oklahoma City at 6:22 a.m. and scanned out at 6:27 a.m.  It should be ON THE TRUCK!

Elaine 
Norman, Oklahoma


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

chocochibi said:


> Ordered my Touch September 28th, within minutes of it going live, still says Shipping Soon, and no text alerts or emails from ups (I get an email when a package for me gets into the ups system).
> No serial number on Amazon website so I guess I'm not getting my Touch today
> On the other hand the Fire which I didn't order until November 11th has arrived at my local ups facility and should be delivered today.
> Maybe that's a good thing, my head might have exploded if they BOTH arrived today.


Our Touches must be sitting there together goofing off and missed their delivery trucks....I too ordered mine as soon as it was available on the website with 1-day shipping and mine still says shipping soon, like it has since Sat. or Sun. I'm hoping that the messaging system is way behind and that it's actually on it's way, but I have a feeling it's not. But the upside is that the Fire will be here today and since I won't have much time this evening anyway, I can devote it all to the Fire. Then I can be ready for the Touch tomorrow!


----------



## crisandria (Feb 20, 2009)

Kindle Touch is out for Delivery!  UPS generally delivers around 3pm here.  Working from home today.  This afternoon it's going to be hard to pay attention to meetings the closer we get to 3pm.


----------



## Grrarrgh (Aug 10, 2010)

Still no email or update. And the Best Buy website still lists it as coming soon. Not that I would have gone out there this afternoon and gotten it. Nope. Not me. Not even tempted. At all.  

This is why I annoy myself - I'm so impatient!! Especially now that I know they're shipping!


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Mine still says Not Yet Shipped and the date hasn't changed.  But I ordered fairly late, toward the end of October, so I guess I can't complain too much. I hope I get lucky and the date gets bumped up, though. I have an empty cover that's just begging for a Kindle to be in it.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

New email this am, my touch was shipped late yesterday!

Tracking notice said it left Arizona at 1:24 am and should be delivered tomorrow.  My original delivery date was 11/23, this is with 2 day shipping.  Bought on 9/30.  Yesterday, the email said 11/17.

Our house is usually one of his last deliveries, we're only a half a mile from the UPS warehouse ... Looking forward to reading about all the deliveries coming today for some of you!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

*** Folks, I merged two nearly identical threads so you all wouldn't have to post in two places about your 'watch' status.  Sorry for any confusion.  ***


----------



## ljloula (Dec 16, 2008)

Touchala has shipped and will be arriving on Thurs. 11/17! It shows up in my devices, hurray!


----------



## lesedi (May 3, 2009)

My 3G, ordered on the first day, left Phoenix at 2 this morning, heading toward the Central Coast of California. It should be here tomorrow afternoon.

I've had several experiences when the item was delivered a day or two before the "we've shipped your item" email arrived in my inbox. 

Soon our new shiny toys will arrive!

Cherie


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

lesedi said:


> I've had several experiences when the item was delivered a day or two before the "we've shipped your item" email arrived in my inbox.


Really? That makes me a bit more hopeful.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

As your Touches start arriving, be sure to post reviews on our "Kindle Touch reviews" board: http://www.kboards.com/index.php/board,78.0.html


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got an email that my Touch 3G w/SO shipped from New Castle, DE today.  I'm in MD.  Originally the new date was 11/17 but tracking now says it will be here tomorrow!!!!!  So-o-o excited!!!!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Fed Ex just pulled up!  My touch is in my hot little hands!  Still need to open the box! LOL!


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

CrystalStarr said:


> Fed Ex just pulled up! My touch is in my hot little hands! Still need to open the box! LOL!


Open it quick and let us know how you like it.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm trying to help a screaming teething 18 month old feel better.  But it's open and I'm starting it up.


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Should I start an initial impressions thread in the review forum?


----------



## SamIam (Mar 3, 2011)

CrystalStarr said:


> Should I start an initial impressions thread in the review forum?


Sounds like a good idea to me!


----------



## CrystalStarr (Jan 17, 2011)

Ok, here! http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,91595.0.html


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

Out for delivery since 7:37 a.m. this morning.  Why couldn't it come through on the early delivery


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

lesedi said:


> My 3G, ordered on the first day, left Phoenix at 2 this morning, heading toward the Central Coast of California. It should be here tomorrow afternoon.
> 
> I've had several experiences when the item was delivered a day or two before the "we've shipped your item" email arrived in my inbox.
> 
> ...


I wish my Touch was on the truck with yours! Maybe it is and I've just not been notified yet ... mine still says 11/22 delivery 

Does anyone think that upgrading the shipping to overnight after the order has been placed knocks you back down in the queue for shipment? Seems as though it shouldn't but who knows.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Wonder what's up with my Touch: it says estimated delivery of the 17th but my charge card has not been charged & no updates from Amazon.


----------



## larryb52 (Nov 18, 2009)

my neighbor called (I live in a condo) she signed for it so it's home. I may have a fire if BBuy has any when I stop...


----------



## butchd5 (Oct 28, 2008)

I got an email last night stating my KT order was expected on the 17th instead of the 22nd.  Now I just got an email stating my estimated delivery is tomorrow.  As I am upgrading from a K1, I am really looking forward to it.  Love Amazon service.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> Wonder what's up with my Touch: it says estimated delivery of the 17th but my charge card has not been charged & no updates from Amazon.


.

This is what I mean about Amazon being all over the place with shipping. They seem poorly organized. They charged me for my Touch yesterday but still haven't bothered to ship so they have both my Kindle and my money. BTW, I never said I expected freebies from Amazon, but some people here did brag about getting a shipping upgrade from them for free, while others haven't even had their delivery dates pushed up. Amazon seems to be wildly unorganized right now.

ETA: Someone posted in the "Dealing with jealousy" thread that they ordered right after the release date and chose the super saver shipping- yet they were notified yesterday that their Kindle had shipped and it will be delivered today! I wonder what the reason is for being so wildly inconsistent? I am not mad, just confused.


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine will be here tomorrow. Which is fine because I got the fire today & that will keep me busy.


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> .
> 
> This is what I mean about Amazon being all over the place with shipping. They seem poorly organized. They charged me for my Touch yesterday but still haven't bothered to ship so they have both my Kindle and my money. BTW, I never said I expected freebies from Amazon, but some people here did brag about getting a shipping upgrade from them for free, while others haven't even had their delivery dates pushed up. Amazon seems to be wildly unorganized right now.
> 
> ETA: Someone posted in the "Dealing with jealousy" thread that they ordered right after the release date and chose the super saver shipping- yet they were notified yesterday that their Kindle had shipped and it will be delivered today! I wonder what the reason is for being so wildly inconsistent? I am not mad, just confused.


I order a LOT from amazon and am a Prime member. I usually just stick with the free 2 day delivery and will sometimes still receive stuff overnight at no extra charge. My guess is the difference is where the distribution center where items are shipped from are closer (hence free overnight shipping) or further away (regular 2 day shipping). Just a guess on my part but it would explain the discrepancy.

Maybe as others have mentioned, your Kindle has shipped but they just haven't updated the shipping status. They don't charge your card until they ship.


----------



## stargazer0725 (Feb 10, 2009)

It's here...FINALLY.  Was joking with the receptionist about her apparently stealing my Kindle and just got to the part in the sentence where I said "Kindle" and Bert, our UPS guys walks right up to me and lays it in my hot little hands...no words required.  I love that man...


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm still stuck on "Shipping Soon." and it's getting really hard not to get irritated now that I know people who ordered the same time I did and chose the free super saver shipping got upgraded to overnight shipping for free and will get theirs tomorrow. Makes no sense at all but oh well. *shrugs*


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm still stuck on "Shipping Soon." and it's getting really hard not to get irritated now that I know people who ordered the same time I did and chose the free super saver shipping got upgraded to overnight shipping for free and will get theirs tomorrow. Makes no sense at all but oh well. *shrugs*


I ordered on the 29th & have Prime 2-day shipping; but mine still says Shipping soon with a delivery estimate of the 17th. But my charge card hasn't been charged - so I don't know how I could possible get it on the 17th unless they decide to upgrade on their own to overnight shipping. Ah well - I'll have my Fire to play with while I wait.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

CegAbq said:


> I ordered on the 29th & have Prime 2-day shipping; but mine still says Shipping soon with a delivery estimate of the 17th. But my charge card hasn't been charged - so I don't know how I could possible get it on the 17th unless they decide to upgrade on their own to overnight shipping. Ah well - I'll have my Fire to play with while I wait.


They charged my card yesterday, but still haven't shipped. I don't get this wildly unorganized shipping system of theirs at all...lol


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Mine is still showing as November 23rd. If it switched to shipping soon, I'd be ecstatic.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Mine says Nov. 23 AND Shipping Soon...LOL


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

OMG! I just got an email from Amazon saying my Touch has shipped !!!!! And I cannot find a charge to my credit card anywhere! (trusting souls I guess).
Wow.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

<---- jealous


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

Hooray it's here! I ordered in the first hour of availability (Touch with 3G + WiFi, no special offers) with Prime 1-day shipping. UPS dropped it at my door at 4:15 this afternoon.

For those of you still waiting  I really hope you get your shipping notices soon!

Here's a few unboxing photos to hopefully tide you over!


New Kindle Touch by Meghan A, on Flickr


New Kindle Touch by Meghan A, on Flickr


New Kindle Touch by Meghan A, on Flickr


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

Cool skin!!


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

Soon to be kindle touch owner here, posting for the very first time after an informative and frustrating conversation with Amazon CS.  By this group's standards, I was very late to order - November 6.   

According to CS, they have temporarily run out of Kindle Touches.  She couldn't tell me when more would come in, she couldn't explain why the press release didn't mention on November 14 that they didn't have enough stock on hand to cover all the orders that were in on that date, and she couldn't explain how they decided whose order goes out first.  She just kept repeating that I'd almost  certainly have it by November 22 and that I shouldn't cancel the overnight shipping because it might move my order further down the list.  Since the 22nd was the day I was given when I ordered, Amazon is keeping to their part of the deal. 

I wonder if there will be any Touches at Target or Best Buy or the other stores tomorrow?

ETA that of course I didn't think a CS rep would know why a company would word a press release a certain way or the details of its shipping hierarchy. I only asked her so that she would have an opportunity to explain anything she did know about it.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for posting that DJRMel! 

Guess I should stop checking my order then   I might end up caving and getting one at Best Buy or Target tomorrow after work.  Or, I'll just be patient and wait ... I do have a K3 that I'll continue using even after the Touch comes, I'm just excited for my new toy.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

DJRMel said:


> Soon to be kindle touch owner here, posting for the very first time after an informative and frustrating conversation with Amazon CS. By this group's standards, I was very late to order - November 6.
> 
> According to CS, they have temporarily run out of Kindle Touches. She couldn't tell me when more would come in, she couldn't explain why the press release didn't mention on November 14 that they didn't have enough stock on hand to cover all the orders that were in on that date, and she couldn't explain how they decided whose order goes out first. She just kept repeating that I'd almost certainly have it by November 22 and that I shouldn't cancel the overnight shipping because it might move my order further down the list. Since the 22nd was the day I was given when I ordered, Amazon is keeping to their part of the deal.
> 
> ...


Seriously? How incompetent and outrageous. Not to mention customer unfriendly. They took their money already, so they darn well better ship my Kindle or refund it until they can! I knew the shipping system was preferential and totally disorganized. So very wrong!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

It was shipped! they told me that it will arrive by the 18, and now they told me the 17!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2011)

I just got my shipping notice! Yippee!!!


----------



## chocochibi (Jan 2, 2009)

My Touch is supposed to arrive today, just checked ups and it says "Adverse weather conditions may cause delay" <sigh>


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

Mine should be coming today.  I still need to play with the Kindle Fire more though!!!  I actually probably won't read on the Kindle Touch for a couple of more weeks as I'm reading my current book on the Fire, it's non-fic and I don't mind reading non-fic on LCD.  When I read fic, then I really get into it and want to focus, so that's what I use the e-ink for.  So I'll set up the touch and download my next fic book, but that's it for at least a week.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

DJRMel said:


> According to CS, they have temporarily run out of Kindle Touches. She couldn't tell me when more would come in, she couldn't explain why the press release didn't mention on November 14 that they didn't have enough stock on hand to cover all the orders that were in on that date, and she couldn't explain how they decided whose order goes out first. She just kept repeating that I'd almost certainly have it by November 22...


I, like you, ordered late. I ordered November 11th. I ordered a 3g+wifi no special offers. My estimated delivery date is November 22. I just did an experiment, I started an order (didn't complete, just went far enough to get a date) and if I order today, with one day prime shipping, (which is how I ordered my one that is to be delivered the 22) the one ordered today has an estimated delivery date of November 29-30. 
So I do think we will get ours by the 22. I think they must be getting a shipment in every few days. It is hard to wait, but they aren't backordered and there does seem to be some system to the process.


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

LauraB said:


> I, like you, ordered late. I ordered November 11th. I ordered a 3g+wifi no special offers. ........


After I got off the phone, my husband asked if I'd had the CS rep check if ALL models were back ordered. I was so surprised and disappointed by the less than stellar CS rep that I never thought to ask that question. I've ordered the wi-fi with SO, so who knows? Maybe the other models aren't out of stock and you might get yours earlier than expected! That would explain to me how someone I know who ordered the same model as you're getting on the same day I ordered (Nov 6) is getting hers today.

I've decided I will check out Target and the other stores after I get off work today. For the sake of Amazon's reputation with me, I hope they don't have the one I want. Imo, it wouldn't be right for them to not be able to ship to customers who'd already placed an order but have enough to stock the stores. However, if Target does have it, maybe they'll offer me 15% off if I do a credit card application.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

DJRMel said:


> According to CS, they have temporarily run out of Kindle Touches. She couldn't tell me when more would come in, she couldn't explain why the press release didn't mention on November 14 that they didn't have enough stock on hand to cover all the orders that were in on that date, and she couldn't explain how they decided whose order goes out first. She just kept repeating that I'd almost certainly have it by November 22 and that I shouldn't cancel the overnight shipping because it might move my order further down the list. Since the 22nd was the day I was given when I ordered, Amazon is keeping to their part of the deal.


That's messed up. Kind of defeats the point of the pre-order, doesn't it?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

That's the most annoying thing for me.  When they decided to release early they should have fulfilled the pre-orders before shipping to stores across the country.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

My KTouch was out for delivery 30 minutes ago, at a UPS warehouse half a mile from my house.  Sadly, we're nearly always one of his last delivery streets, meaning it won't be delivered until this evening.  And I'm working from home today.  Boo.

The ONE time our UPS guy delivered something in the morning, was a box of red wine (wine club order...) on a Friday.  And because no one was home, and it was wine, he couldn't just leave it... someone had to sign for it.  So, I didn't get my wine until Monday.  It's like the guy has it out for me or something.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Buttercup said:


> That's the most annoying thing for me. When they decided to release early they should have fulfilled the pre-orders before shipping to stores across the country.


Absolutely. I don't remember this happening with any of the prior Kindle releases, but also don't remember them being in so many stores at the time.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

DJRMel said:


> Soon to be kindle touch owner here, posting for the very first time after an informative and frustrating conversation with Amazon CS. By this group's standards, I was very late to order - November 6.
> 
> According to CS, they have temporarily run out of Kindle Touches. She couldn't tell me when more would come in, she couldn't explain why the press release didn't mention on November 14 that they didn't have enough stock on hand to cover all the orders that were in on that date, and she couldn't explain how they decided whose order goes out first. She just kept repeating that I'd almost certainly have it by November 22 and that I shouldn't cancel the overnight shipping because it might move my order further down the list. Since the 22nd was the day I was given when I ordered, Amazon is keeping to their part of the deal.
> 
> ...


Sorry to hear this. . .but welcome to KindleBoards! I wouldn't cancel or change your order now. . .but you might check in the local physical stores that are carrying them. If you can get one that way, all the same warranties and everything apply. . .and THEN you can cancel the one ordered from Amazon.

Also, it seems to me that there might be a number of people who do this so if you keep your order in, it might be fullfilled sooner. 

For those looking to order TODAY it now says, for the Touch, expected to ship in 8 to 9 days. . .that would be the 24th or 25th. . . .


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Just to add, when I did the "test" purchase earlier today the 29-30 was delivery date with one day prime, not the ship date.


----------



## jasonleb1 (Nov 2, 2011)

My local Target has a bunch of Touchs and Fires in, guess who's getting one!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Well, so far, my Kindle Touch is still scheduled to arrive on the day they originally estimated delivery -- November 22nd.  I ordered the WiFi only on Sept 28th, but by Oct. 7th came to the conclusion that I wanted the 3G because I am in enough situations where I use 3G, so I'd miss it.  So my order is a bit later than some of those that have been shipped.  

Meanwhile, I have a friend who got her Fire and Touch yesterday.  I am little disappointed and slightly envious, but not hacked off.  Of course, this is my 4th Kindle and the wait for my K1 was 6 or 8 weeks with Amazon refusing to even say when I could expect to receive it.  And it isn't like I don't have a perfectly functional K3 and 1200 books to hold me over until the Touch comes.  

However if it looks like the Touch will be delayed past the 22nd, it is likely I will turn to Target or Best Buy.


----------



## LaraAmber (Feb 24, 2009)

My husband went home for lunch to see if it was there.  It arrived before he left and is now sitting on the kitchen table.  The agony of waiting until I can leave work is going to drive me nuts.


----------



## BookLady (Jan 7, 2011)

SHOCK!!  Our UPS driver (a new one) was here at noon today with my Kindle Touch.  No waiting until 6 or 7 PM tonight.  Love that new driver!


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

Still waiting on mine to arrive, but it should be here any minute!


----------



## monkeyluis (Oct 17, 2010)

I got mine today.  Everything is pretty much the same, except for the touch part of course.  I gotta say I am very impressed with the responsiveness of the touch screen (IR lasers).  I thought there would be lag or delays, but none at all.  Very nice!


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

I went to our local Target and purchased a 3g +wifi with special offers. Then I went to the car, registered it, and read the manual.  (I love 3g). Then I went home and cancelled my ordered via Amazon and bought out of the special offers for $40. So now I have a 3g +wifi without special offers Touch that I wanted. Easy...easy...fun! I wanted it without the special offers because I found the special offers screen savers, and the loss of a line of text on the menu wasn't what I wanted on the touch, and since most special offers are one per account I decided I didn't need two special offers. I like the screen savers on the touch without s/o.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

monkeyluis said:


> I got mine today. Everything is pretty much the same, ...


the lending library seems to be in a different place, I can't find it. Has anyone found it on the touch yet?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

LauraB said:


> the lending library seems to be in a different place, I can't find it. Has anyone found it on the touch yet?


When you're in the store, click on "all categories" on the upper right side and it will be the last one on the list that pops up.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Luvmy4brats said:


> When you're in the store, click on "all categories" on the upper right side and it will be the last one on the list that pops up.


Thank You!


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

My Touch 3G SO came at 3:45!  Our UPS man usually comes between 5 and 6 PM.  I love the size, weight, the look of it.  Very responsive touch.  I'm having some second thoughts about getting the SO version.  I don't like the real estate it takes up on the bottom of the Home screen.  Compared to my Kindle Keyboard, I see 3 less books on the list on each page.  I knew the ad would take up some space but I didn't think it would be 3 less lines.  My husband says send it back and get the one without SO but I haven't decided what to do yet.

Funny, after playing around with the Touch for a few minutes, I picked up my Kindle Keyboard and started to tap the screen to turn a page.  I had to really think about which button to press.  It's amazing how quickly we can learn new things.


----------



## jasonleb1 (Nov 2, 2011)

Has anybody checked out the display models at Best Buy? My local Target has some KT demos out but they're all set on this demo that doesn't let me read books, see the store or the interface, or really anything else. Needless to say, it did nothing to settle my debate over the NST and the KT. For anybody who has stopped by BB, do those models have the annoying demos too?


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

DD said:


> My Touch 3G SO came at 3:45! Our UPS man usually comes between 5 and 6 PM. I love the size, weight, the look of it. Very responsive touch. I'm having some second thoughts about getting the SO version. I don't like the real estate it takes up on the bottom of the Home screen. Compared to my Kindle Keyboard, I see 3 less books on the list on each page. I knew the ad would take up some space but I didn't think it would be 3 less lines. My husband says send it back and get the one without SO but I haven't decided what to do yet.
> 
> Funny, after playing around with the Touch for a few minutes, I picked up my Kindle Keyboard and started to tap the screen to turn a page. I had to really think about which button to press. It's amazing how quickly we can learn new things.


You don't have to send it back. On your Manage Your Kindle page on Amazon go under manage your devices. Then you will see an area on the device specs that says you are "subscribed" to special offers. You can click there and buy out of it. I did it and it cost $40 (which puts it up in price to the same as buying the one without on Amazon) and then the special offers are removed, and new screen savers are put on. It told me it would happen next time I turned on wifi, but I hadn't connected to wifi. It removed the special offers and put on the standard screen savers via 3g.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

jasonleb1 said:


> Has anybody checked out the display models at Best Buy? My local Target has some KT demos out but they're all set on this demo that doesn't let me read books, see the store or the interface, or really anything else. Needless to say, it did nothing to settle my debate over the NST and the KT. For anybody who has stopped by BB, do those models have the annoying demos too?


What is a NST?


----------



## jasonleb1 (Nov 2, 2011)

NST = Nook Simple Touch


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

DD said:


> My Touch 3G SO came at 3:45! Our UPS man usually comes between 5 and 6 PM. I love the size, weight, the look of it. Very responsive touch. I'm having some second thoughts about getting the SO version. I don't like the real estate it takes up on the bottom of the Home screen. Compared to my Kindle Keyboard, I see 3 less books on the list on each page. I knew the ad would take up some space but I didn't think it would be 3 less lines. My husband says send it back and get the one without SO but I haven't decided what to do yet.
> 
> Funny, after playing around with the Touch for a few minutes, I picked up my Kindle Keyboard and started to tap the screen to turn a page. I had to really think about which button to press. It's amazing how quickly we can learn new things.


Just so you know, it's only 1 book difference from the special offers, the menu up at the top takes up quite a bit of space. You'll only have 8 books on there of you take off the offers. I love the menu because it makes it so much easier to find a book you're looking for... especially in archives.


----------



## Sarastew (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't get the email  

I am so jealous of those that will get it early!!!


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

Luvmy4brats said:


> Just so you know, it's only 1 book difference from the special offers, the menu up at the top takes up quite a bit of space. You'll only have 8 books on there of you take off the offers. I love the menu because it makes it so much easier to find a book you're looking for... especially in archives.


What about the menu makes it easier than the K3? You type in a search term and it searches your books and archives? Is that different than with the K3, just starting to type (on the keyboard) a term and then clicking "search"?


----------



## DJRMel (Nov 7, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Sorry to hear this. . .but welcome to KindleBoards! I wouldn't cancel or change your order now. . .but you might check in the local physical stores that are carrying them. If you can get one that way, all the same warranties and everything apply. . .and THEN you can cancel the one ordered from Amazon.


That's exactly what I ended up doing! I checked the credit card for a pending charge, saw nothing there and stopped at Target on my way home from work. They had at least a half dozen of every model in the locked case. I wonder if there were more in back? So, yep, got my Kindle Touch and have been playing with it for the last couple hours. It's my very first Kindle and it's everything I wanted!



Ann in Arlington said:


> Also, it seems to me that there might be a number of people who do this so if you keep your order in, it might be fullfilled sooner.


That's an upside I didn't see.  Now that I've canceled (an ohhh, the reason for my cancellation left no doubt how I feel about Amazon stocking stores before filling orders!), someone else can get a KT SO wi-fi a little bit sooner, I hope!


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

I just got mine today! unboxing video to come soon. 

One major disappointment: my Calibre date tags no longer work on it to sort series the way I like them. Noooooo.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> What about the menu makes it easier than the K3? You type in a search term and it searches your books and archives? Is that different than with the K3, just starting to type (on the keyboard) a term and then clicking "search"?


 Not sure if it's different, just seems easier using the on screen keyboard. And I don't think I used the search in my archives before.


----------



## EvaCole (Nov 7, 2011)

BookLady said:


> SHOCK!! Our UPS driver (a new one) was here at noon today with my Kindle Touch. No waiting until 6 or 7 PM tonight. Love that new driver!


Maybe the old UPS guy is a little banged up from delivering Fires yesterday  .


----------



## DD (Nov 9, 2008)

LauraB said:


> You don't have to send it back. On your Manage Your Kindle page on Amazon go under manage your devices. Then you will see an area on the device specs that says you are "subscribed" to special offers. You can click there and buy out of it. I did it and it cost $40 (which puts it up in price to the same as buying the one without on Amazon) and then the special offers are removed, and new screen savers are put on. It told me it would happen next time I turned on wifi, but I hadn't connected to wifi. It removed the special offers and put on the standard screen savers via 3g.


I didn't know that. Thank you, LauraB!



Luvmy4brats said:


> Just so you know, it's only 1 book difference from the special offers, the menu up at the top takes up quite a bit of space. You'll only have 8 books on there of you take off the offers. I love the menu because it makes it so much easier to find a book you're looking for... especially in archives.


Thank you Luv. That's something to think about.


----------



## firedawn (Feb 5, 2010)

I got so excited about unboxing this thing I forgot to focus my camera properly for like 2/3 of the video... oops. It's still watchable though!


----------



## Guest (Nov 17, 2011)

I paid for standard shipping and Amazon sent my Kindle Touch out via that horrible "FedEx Smartpost" they use to punish people who chose the Super Saver Shipping. It takes FOREVER. Not amused.


----------



## DawnB (Sep 10, 2010)

I ordered 2 Kindle Touches on launch day, both were to arrive Wednesday (sent separately). One arrived on schedule via UPS, the other one was to arrive via Ontrac, but it seems to be lost somewhere. Amazon says it left Phoenix AZ at 2am on the 15th, but Ontrac never got it or never scanned it. They asked me to wait till Friday at noon to see if it arrives. I'm glad my roommate (who that kindle is for) doesn't read everyday, like I do. If my Kindle was lost too, I'd go nuts lol. I wish Amazon wouldn't use Ontrac, I live in California & this is the 5th time, a package has been lost or delayed since Amazon started shipping with them, granted I get several packages from Amazon (80% via Ontrac) every month, but still.

I really like the KT, but I do miss the progress bar & the way "Most Recent" used to sort books. I also miss having a cover, the lighted covers have been delayed till Mid-Dec (on my order the black one says it will arrive AFTER Christmas, the purple one doesn't say that). I use a LEVO Book Holder/Stand to hold my kindle so the cover itself isn't what I miss most its the Light (that uses the Kindle battery).


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

I don't have a case yet either.  An Oberon has been ordered, and I really want a javoedge flip case as my backup case, but since it took them a month just to get their case available for the K4... I'm not holding out hope they'll have anything ready soon.

Right now I'm using a sleeve I has for my K2.  It's a bit big!


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

My Touch was waiting for me when I got home   It's plugged in to charge & let everthing d'l that I've had sent to it.

Got my Fire yesterday to still play with, so I can be patient with my Touch for now!
Then I've got to decide whether I'm going to give my DD (who's in the Peace Corps in Africa) the Touch or my newly acquired Kindle Keyboard 3G+Wifi.

Oh the joy of new Kindle products.  

ETA: oh yeah & the Amazon order site still tells me that my Touch will be shipping soon. Crazy.


----------



## Tatiana (Aug 20, 2010)

*My Touch arrived at 5:00 pm with our regular mail. * It's sitting in the box on the kitchen table and will be stashed with the other Christmas gifts in a few minutes. We will be de-registering it from DH account and registering it on my Amazon account. My Oberon wine Celtic Hounds has also been ordered and will go into the Christmas gift bag when it arrives. Even tho' I won't have my Touch to play with until Christmas I'm enjoying hearing all about it from all the posts here on KB...vicarious thrills!! 

Today I canceled the two Marware MicroShell Folio Cover for the Fire since they won't be delivered until AFTER Dec. 25th and ordered two Splash SIGNATURE Folio Leather Case Covers for the two Fires. DS's Fire arrived Tuesday and DH's will come tomorrow. They are both Christmas gifts also.


----------



## CegAbq (Mar 17, 2009)

Tatiana said:


> *My Touch arrived at 5:00 pm with our regular mail. * It's sitting in the box on the kitchen table and will be stashed with the other Christmas gifts in a few minutes. We will be de-registering it from DH account and registering it on my Amazon account. My Oberon wine Celtic Hounds has also been ordered and will go into the Christmas gift bag when it arrives. Even tho' I won't have my Touch to play with until Christmas I'm enjoying hearing all about it from all the posts here on KB...vicarious thrills!!
> 
> Today I canceled the two Marware MicroShell Folio Cover for the Fire since they won't be delivered until AFTER Dec. 25th and ordered two Splash SIGNATURE Folio Leather Case Covers for the two Fires. DS's Fire arrived Tuesday and DH's will come tomorrow. They are both Christmas gifts also.


Ooohh - impressive resolve to have all those Touches & Fires in the house & no one playing!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

So has anyone received an email lately saying their Touch was on its way?  I changed my initial order from Sept. 28th to a 3G model on Oct. 7th and my order is still just stitting there, Not Shipped Yet.  I had been hoping I might get it a day or two earlier than the original estimate of Nov. 22.  That seems unlikely now.  Just wondering if any Kindles are currently being shipped.  Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

Shetlander said:


> So has anyone received an email lately saying their Touch was on its way? I changed my initial order from Sept. 28th to a 3G model on Oct. 7th and my order is still just stitting there, Not Shipped Yet. I had been hoping I might get it a day or two earlier than the original estimate of Nov. 22. That seems unlikely now. Just wondering if any Kindles are currently being shipped. Thanks.


No offense, but I'm guessing you didn't read any of the thread before posting. Many people have gotten their Kindles already and many more have been told they've shipped and are still waiting for their arrival.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> No offense, but I'm guessing you didn't read any of the thread before posting. Many people have gotten their Kindles already and many more have been told they've shipped and are still waiting for their arrival.


No, I've been following this entire thread since it started, thanks. I even checked recent posts again before asking if anyone has had an email in the past couple days (should have been clearer than "lately" I guess if my question made you guess I didn't read the previous nine pages).

So specifically, has anyone had an email that their Kindle is shipping since November 15th or 16th?


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Shetlander said:


> So has anyone received an email lately saying their Touch was on its way? I changed my initial order from Sept. 28th to a 3G model on Oct. 7th and my order is still just stitting there, Not Shipped Yet. I had been hoping I might get it a day or two earlier than the original estimate of Nov. 22. That seems unlikely now. Just wondering if any Kindles are currently being shipped. Thanks.


No email yet, ordered on Oct 7th as well. Just checked my account and it now shows "shipping soon", delivery date of Nov 22nd hasn't changed and I paid for 1 day shipping.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> No email yet, ordered on Oct 7th as well. Just checked my account and it now shows "shipping soon", delivery date of Nov 22nd hasn't changed and I paid for 1 day shipping.


That is exciting and encouraging to hear, Buttercup, especially since we ave the same order date. At least it makes it less likely our initial estimate for delivery (I also paid for one day shipping) will be delayed, saving me a trip to Best Buy. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2011)

I'm VERY unhappy. I paid for the standard shipping but Amazon shipped my Kindle via that horrible "FedEx Smartpost". It shows it arrived at my local hub this morning but they pushed the delivery date back to the 23rd! Ridiculous! It's obviously too late to cancel so I'm stuck. This is the first and LAST time I ever do a Kindle pre-order with Amazon.


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm VERY unhappy. I paid for the standard shipping but Amazon shipped my Kindle via that horrible "FedEx Smartpost". It shows it arrived at my local hub this morning but they pushed the delivery date back to the 23rd!


Have you called Kindle CS to complain? My K 3 took two days to get to me after it shipped though I had paid for one day shipping. The rep halfheartedly made the argument it was still arriving on time or maybe that it wasn't a guarantee, but then refunded my shipping charge.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I'm VERY unhappy. I paid for the standard shipping but Amazon shipped my Kindle via that horrible "FedEx Smartpost". It shows it arrived at my local hub this morning but they pushed the delivery date back to the 23rd! Ridiculous! It's obviously too late to cancel so I'm stuck. This is the first and LAST time I ever do a Kindle pre-order with Amazon.


Yeah, that is hard when you know it is sitting nearby. Maybe you can call and pick it up there?? I have Prime membership so I don't know for sure, but isn't the standard shipping free with the kindles? I'm assuming you didn't pay for delivery, just took the free shipping offered? You are kind of at their mercy when using that service.


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

Yay  The shipping is now 21st-29th, I checked!!! I'm so happy


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

Mine has now been shipped to ISRAEL!
I hope that I won't get one that doesn't work


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

My Kindle has been sitting at "Shipping Soon" since Thursday. Next time I'm not going to bother with pre-order or one-day shipping. It doesn't seem to make much of a difference. I'll just hit up a store.


----------



## Sunshine22 (Feb 18, 2010)

Samantha, when did you order?  That's frustrating, I would be tempted to cancel the order and hit up best buy.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Sunshine22 said:


> Samantha, when did you order? That's frustrating, I would be tempted to cancel the order and hit up best buy.


The middle of October, so later than others, but I've heard that people who ordered after me have received theirs. I wouldn't be as irritated as I am if not for that. If I knew they were shipping in the order they were ordered (isn't that kind of where the word comes from?), it would be a bit different. I love Amazon, but lately their service seems to have stumbled. First this, then one of my two-day orders took four days to get here. I'm a bit annoyed.


----------



## meglet (Feb 14, 2009)

samanthawarren said:


> The middle of October, so later than others, but I've heard that people who ordered after me have received theirs. I wouldn't be as irritated as I am if not for that. If I knew they were shipping in the order they were ordered (isn't that kind of where the word comes from?), it would be a bit different. I love Amazon, but lately their service seems to have stumbled. First this, then one of my two-day orders took four days to get here. I'm a bit annoyed.


Not to discount your irritation at all (because I would be highly annoyed in the same situation) but remember that there are actually 4 different Kindle Touch models depending on WiFi, 3G, special offers, or not. So theoretically someone who ordered a different model after you could have gotten it first if you ordered one with more limited stock.

With that said, if you're at or past your delivery date it's probably worth a call to Customer Service to find out what's going on. Although keep in mind that some folks - I think in the Kindle Fire watch - are actually receiving their Kindles even though their order status still just says "Shipping Soon."

And yeah, I'd say Amazon service has stumbled lately - I had something like 3 orders in a month have major issues (wrong item, extra item, "shipped" but never showed up) when they're normally right on top of things.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2011)

samanthawarren said:


> The middle of October, so later than others, but I've heard that people who ordered after me have received theirs. I wouldn't be as irritated as I am if not for that. If I knew they were shipping in the order they were ordered (isn't that kind of where the word comes from?), it would be a bit different. I love Amazon, but lately their service seems to have stumbled. First this, then one of my two-day orders took four days to get here. I'm a bit annoyed.


I feel your pain. I placed my pre-order on 10/1 and I still haven't gotten it while people who ordered after me have. It's not right. On top of that, Amazon ignored the fact that I paid for shipping and sent it that horrible "FedEx Smartpost" which is the SLOWEST shipping method on earth, plus once it gets to FedEx they give it to your post office to deliver. Total nonsense. Anyway, it arrived at my post office at 2am this morning but they could not be bothered to deliver it so I get to spend my weekend knowing my Touch is at the post office a BLOCK away (I didn't know it was sitting there because I didn't check the tracking in time and the PO closed before I could get there. *sob*). I will NEVER pre-order anything from Amazon ever again.


----------



## KBoards Admin (Nov 27, 2007)

Happy day! My Kindle Touch WiFi has arrived! Time to set down my Fire for a while and get to know the KT.


----------



## stevej (Jun 25, 2011)

I ordered a Touch WIFI only with SO and free shipping on Oct 19th and my order date was up-graded to delivery estimate on Nov. 28 or 29 yesterday. We shall see. I saw 10-12 at Best Buy on the 17th which is kind of a bummer but it is a Christmas present for the wife, of course she will get it whenever it gets here. Carol is reading a paperback and has about 10 more she bought at a garage sale , she has never read an ebook so she is not upset but I want to see if I want an eink reader, read on my iPad now.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine has finally shipped today.  What I don't understand is how it ships on a Saturday and with one day shipping it won't be here until Tuesday!  If it doesn't show up on Monday I'll be asking for a refund on my $3.99!


----------



## Shetlander (Mar 10, 2009)

Buttercup said:


> Mine has finally shipped today. What I don't understand is how it ships on a Saturday and with one day shipping it won't be here until Tuesday! If it doesn't show up on Monday I'll be asking for a refund on my $3.99!


That's what I did when my K3 took two days to get to me after I paid for one day shipping. The CS tried some sort of explanation about why this wasn't failing to deliver on their promise, but then gave me a refund for the one day shipping.


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2011)

Buttercup said:


> Mine has finally shipped today. What I don't understand is how it ships on a Saturday and with one day shipping it won't be here until Tuesday! If it doesn't show up on Monday I'll be asking for a refund on my $3.99!


It's going UPS right? Then it's simple. Sat and Sun aren't considered transit days for UPS. Just because you got a shipping notice doesn't mean UPS has it. They don't pick up or deliver on Saturdays. All it means is that Amazon printed a label. UPS will actually get your package Monday morning and you will get it 1 day later. You aren't entitled to a shipping refund I'm afraid.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

No, it's going via Ontrac.  And if it's not going out until Monday then they shouldn't tell me on Saturday that it's shipped.  Further, the device has been "in stock" since Friday so it should have gone out then.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

But, you are right ... they haven't even sent it to Ontrac yet!  Ontrac's site says the package has yet to be tendered to them so I'm sure this is Amazon's sneaky way of making me think it's on it's way when it's not.

***Side note, I got tired of waiting and tried to cancel my order on Friday but promptly got an email saying that they could not cancel it yet they don't even show it as shipped until over 24 hours later ... grrr.  Yesterday afternoon it still showed as attempting to cancel and I spent a good 30 minutes on live chat with a rep trying to find out the actual status.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Just got the email that my Touch (WiFi, SO) has shipped, due for arrival on the 23rd. I actually had the patience to select 2-day free delivery (Prime), since I knew at the time it would be weeks before I saw it anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2011)

Buttercup said:


> No, it's going via Ontrac. And if it's not going out until Monday then they shouldn't tell me on Saturday that it's shipped. Further, the device has been "in stock" since Friday so it should have gone out then.


I've never heard of Ontrac. Is that something new?

Don't feel too bad-my Kindle shipped last Tuesday and I STILL haven't gotten it yet! I'm sure we'll both get our Kindles soon!


----------



## Jane917 (Dec 29, 2009)

I am officially on Kindle Fire watch. I ordered today, and it should be here Tuesday. I paid extra for the one night shipping just to make sure I had it before Thanksgiving.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Ontrac is a new shipping option for the western states and now Colorado.  Most of my stuff comes from them now.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

I ordered a K Touch as a gift for my BFF on October 31.  On my order confirmation said estimated delivery was Nov. 23.  Got shipping confirmation today with delivery date of Nov. 23.  It's her Christmas present . . . Happy Thanksgiving!


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I'm starting to get annoyed - I changed my order to a wifi w/SO on the October 21st and still nothing yet - although my lighted cover is coming Tuesday.  I went to BJs last week and they had a huge pile of both Touch and Fire - what the heck was the pre-order for??   If I get it by the 23rd I guess it will be coming on the estimated day so I can't complain too much but dang... Especially since they show they are in stock. I am so sick of "Shipping Soon"

EDITED TO ADD ----- It Shipped!  And should be in my hot little hands tomorrow! The same day my cover should get here - yippee!


----------



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

My Touch shipped today and will be here tomorrow!   I think it is going to be a loooong evening.


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

Yayayayay! My Kindle has been shipped(as of yesterday!), and according to my dad, it was supposed to come today, but it didn't  It's okay, as long as I get it before thanksgiving so I can be thankful for my kindle! xD It's gonna be a looooong school day tomorrow....


----------



## Twnkltz (Oct 15, 2011)

I just got mine today and regret that I did not order the screen shield (NEW TO KINKLE BOARDS) So I purchased one for Best Buy for $26,
by Zagg.  Turns out I have to spray the screen with a glue like substance which has to dry over night. So this being my first tablet I purchased it.  Here is my question.  Is there another type shield that lays over the face and sticks, like the cell phones?

TT


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

I am fed up. The tracking shows my Kindle has been sitting in my post office since SATURDAY. Do you think my postal carrier could be bothered to actually do his job and deliver it to me today? NOPE. So the delivery date Amazon promised has passed and I have NO KINDLE. This is their fault because they took the money I paid for standard shipping and sent it via FedEx Smartpost. That means it's given to FedEx, which makes sure to take as long as possible to get the package to my city, and then they dump it at the post office where it sits until someone feels like delivering it. I will NEVER pre-order a Kindle or anything else from Amazon ever again. I have half a mind to tell them where they can shove their Kindle Touch and go buy one from Best Buy instead! This is so unacceptable.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Twnkltz said:


> I just got mine today and regret that I did not order the screen shield (NEW TO KINKLE BOARDS) So I purchased one for Best Buy for $26,
> by Zagg. Turns out I have to spray the screen with a glue like substance which has to dry over night. So this being my first tablet I purchased it. Here is my question. Is there another type shield that lays over the face and sticks, like the cell phones?
> 
> TT


You're in the wrong place. Ask on the Accessories board. They know everything there is to know about that kind of thing!


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I am fed up. The tracking shows my Kindle has been sitting in my post office since SATURDAY. Do you think my postal carrier could be bothered to actually do his job and deliver it to me today? NOPE. So the delivery date Amazon promised has passed and I have NO KINDLE. This is their fault because they took the money I paid for standard shipping and sent it via FedEx Smartpost. That means it's given to FedEx, which makes sure to take as long as possible to get the package to my city, and then they dump it at the post office where it sits until someone feels like delivering it. I will NEVER pre-order a Kindle or anything else from Amazon ever again. I have half a mind to tell them where they can shove their Kindle Touch and go buy one from Best Buy instead! This is so unacceptable.


I'm so sorry this happened to you. Having worked in customer service for a retail company, I would suggest calling Amazon CS and having them note on your account to only send it standard Fed Ex /UPS whatever they are using to avoid the automatic sorting of how your package will ship (ie Smartpost) from the carrier to the Post Office as this has caused problems for you. At the company I worked for, this solved the issue for customers who were in your situation. I hope they reimburse you somehow.


----------



## Mips (Nov 13, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> The tracking shows my Kindle has been sitting in my post office since SATURDAY. Do you think my postal carrier could be bothered to actually do his job and deliver it to me today? NOPE. So the delivery date Amazon promised has passed and I have NO KINDLE.


Same thing happened to me, but before it got stuck at the Post Office, Amazom moved the delivery date from Decembet to halfway through November. I blame the Saturday Post office delivery person. Saturdays seem to have the newest and laziest postal people deliverying in my area: it seems to be they carry less so they can end their day as early as possible.

So yay, Amazon! I am seriously considering getting a Prime membership next year to help expedite my shipping on assorted things but because of the United Snail Post Awful not because of my cheap choices in free Amazon shipping.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I am fed up. The tracking shows my Kindle has been sitting in my post office since SATURDAY. Do you think my postal carrier could be bothered to actually do his job and deliver it to me today? NOPE. So the delivery date Amazon promised has passed and I have NO KINDLE. This is their fault because they took the money I paid for standard shipping and sent it via FedEx Smartpost. That means it's given to FedEx, which makes sure to take as long as possible to get the package to my city, and then they dump it at the post office where it sits until someone feels like delivering it. I will NEVER pre-order a Kindle or anything else from Amazon ever again. I have half a mind to tell them where they can shove their Kindle Touch and go buy one from Best Buy instead! This is so unacceptable.


Did you call your post office? I would call them and tell them what your tracking is showing and don't get off the phone until they tell you it will be delivered. That is ridiculous. That part is not Amazon's fault though...that is your post office that won't finish the delivery. Amazon doesn't expect the postal service to sit on it for days. My post office delivers packages that arrive there on Saturday mornings on Saturday. You certainly have the option to buy one from Best Buy and refuse the other one when it finally does arrive.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Twnkltz said:


> I just got mine today and regret that I did not order the screen shield (NEW TO KINKLE BOARDS) So I purchased one for Best Buy for $26,
> by Zagg. Turns out I have to spray the screen with a glue like substance which has to dry over night. So this being my first tablet I purchased it. Here is my question. Is there another type shield that lays over the face and sticks, like the cell phones?
> 
> TT


I wouldn't use a screen protector anyway. . . .have had a kindle for 3 and a half years and haven't needed it. . .but if I did I certainly wouldn't use one that required me spraying something on the device. . . .As suggested ask in accessories but, honestly, I don't think you'll need one.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> I am fed up. The tracking shows my Kindle has been sitting in my post office since SATURDAY. Do you think my postal carrier could be bothered to actually do his job and deliver it to me today? NOPE. So the delivery date Amazon promised has passed and I have NO KINDLE. This is their fault because they took the money I paid for standard shipping and sent it via FedEx Smartpost. That means it's given to FedEx, which makes sure to take as long as possible to get the package to my city, and then they dump it at the post office where it sits until someone feels like delivering it. I will NEVER pre-order a Kindle or anything else from Amazon ever again. I have half a mind to tell them where they can shove their Kindle Touch and go buy one from Best Buy instead! This is so unacceptable.


I, also, recommend calling the post office. And when you call, ask to speak to the Postmaster. That's the boss at each post office location. And I'd also call Amazon Kindle CS. However, be polite of course, because you did choose standard "super saver" free shipping, which essentially means you're agreeing for it to take quite a while in exchange for it being free, and I don't believe there are any guarantees associate with arrival dates for super saver (which is why they say estimated shipping dates, not estimated arrival dates). It took a week and a half for me to get a kindle once with super saver.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine is supposed to be here today .. it's about 10 minutes north of me right now, hopefully they deliver early in the day so I can get it charged.


----------



## CoffeeCat (Sep 13, 2010)

Woo my KT is here!!! I ordered it last night and paid the extra few bucks for overnight delivery with a delivery date of Wednesday because I didn't want to risk it on Black Friday. I placed my order around 7 pm and it arrived about an hour ago!


----------



## avivs (Oct 17, 2011)

I've gotten my KINDLE TOUCH today!
I love it!
the screen is amazing and the device is so small and lite!

I don't like the fonts, though.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

CoffeeCat said:


> Woo my KT is here!!! I ordered it last night and paid the extra few bucks for overnight delivery with a delivery date of Wednesday because I didn't want to risk it on Black Friday. I placed my order around 7 pm and it arrived about an hour ago!


Seriously? Well that seals it. I hate Amazon.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Eltanin Publishing said:


> I, also, recommend calling the post office. And when you call, ask to speak to the Postmaster. That's the boss at each post office location. And I'd also call Amazon Kindle CS. However, be polite of course, because you did choose standard "super saver" free shipping, which essentially means you're agreeing for it to take quite a while in exchange for it being free, and I don't believe there are any guarantees associate with arrival dates for super saver (which is why they say estimated shipping dates, not estimated arrival dates). It took a week and a half for me to get a kindle once with super saver.


You may want to actually read my posts thoroughly instead of making assumptions. NO WHERE did I say I had chosen Super Saver Shipping. In fact I've said REPEATEDLY that I PAID for the regular shipping and Amazon screwed up and sent it via the garbage service they use to punish people who chose the free shipping option. I ordered something once with the Super Slow Shipping and I learned NEVER to do that again. I did not chose the Super Saver Shipping this time.

I also STILL have NO Kindle. A mail truck parked across the street for 10 minutes then drove off without the carrier ever getting out or delivering anything. What a lazy person!

Actually, I don't have the option to go out to Best Buy, buy a Touch, and return the other one if the post office ever decides to deliver it. I am not rich like many others here and choose not to use credit cards, so I do not have another $149 to spare at the moment. Trust me if I did I already would have and have told Amazon where to shove theirs. This is ridiculous and totally unacceptable.

I did contact CS. Got a weak apology for my "Kindle Fire" being late (I ordered a Kindle Touch thank you!), my shipping fee refunded and a $5 "promotional certificate". BTW the CS person said they were so overwhelmed with orders that their first come first serve system had gotten "messed up and delayed" and that's why some people were getting their Kindles before others even though they ordered later.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

NYCKindleFan said:


> You may want to actually read my posts thoroughly instead of making assumptions. NO WHERE did I say I had chosen Super Saver Shipping. In fact I've said REPEATEDLY that I PAID for the regular shipping and Amazon screwed up and sent it via the garbage service they use to punish people who chose the free shipping option. I ordered something once with the Super Slow Shipping and I learned NEVER to do that again. I did not chose the Super Saver Shipping this time.
> 
> I also STILL have NO Kindle. A mail truck parked across the street for 10 minutes then drove off without the carrier ever getting out or delivering anything. What a lazy person!
> 
> ...


Whoa, OK, I'm sorry, I forgot there was another option besides free, 2-day, and overnight. Did you call the post office? Because regardless of the fact that Amazon sent it the wrong way, it's in the hands of the post office now, and you're going to have to deal with them to get it. It certainly might not work as well where you are, but I've been able to call the PO, ask for the post master, and have things resolved. It's either on a truck to be delivered today, or it's sitting at the post office - in which case, if you're able to go to the PO, you might be able to pick it up today.


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2011)

Actually I just got back from the PO and I apologize for the harshness of my previous post. I'm sleep deprived due to a big deadline I had to meet and that makes me cranky. I finally have my Kindle. Post office apologized and said they have no explanation as to why it hadn't been sent out for delivery but did mention the carrier could be "difficult", whatever that means! I'm just glad to have my Kindle before the holidays!


----------



## Sheldon (Feb 4, 2011)

My kindle touch is due for delivery tomorrow and I am really excited.( I have the K3 now w a Oberon case) I rarely purchase an electronic device for myself but the touch seemed so tempting. Of course the minute I decide if I like it and am keeping it I will run, not walk to the Oberon site and order a cover! If it is registered at Amazon will my books automatically show on the new kindle? Any advice or thoughts would be appreciated from those who have switched from K3 to K touch.


----------



## mysteryrdr (Apr 16, 2010)

NYCKindleFan, I am happy to hear that you finally got your Kindle! We have had issues with the PO in the past, also.

I have a different situation. Both my Touch and Fire shipped yesterday with 1-day delivery. The Fire went from TN to KY (UPS hub) to GA and then down to FL and out for delivery. The Touch is another story. It left SC yesterday. The tracking says that it arrived in Philadelphia just after midnight and was "left in a UPS facility" in Philly at 3:23 am. There it sits. The tracking says "Exception" in a big orange bar. Per the examples, this could be due to an unknown address, a signature not received, or a damaged shipment. My address is known, and a signature wasn't possible since it never came to my house. I am not happy with UPS.

I did call Amazon, and the rep said my Touch will be here tonight between 7:00 and 8:00 pm. Somehow, I highly doubt it since tracking still shows it sitting in that UPS facility in Philly. If it doesn't show, someone owes me a refund on my shipping. Plus, I really don't have any faith at this point in time that I'll see it tomorrow, either. I have visions of a crushed box.

BTW, I am not upset with Amazon. This appears to be solely the fault of UPS.


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

Got mine and the lighted cover both today - charged it and read for a few minutes already - I think I'm going to love it.  May take a day or so to get used to the difference in size etc..  The only complaint I have is the lighted covered is really slick - I hope as it gets held and scratched up a bit it will get a better grip to it.


----------



## samanthawarren (May 1, 2011)

Finally got it. Liking it a lot. Next time, though, I'm just going with regular shipping and not expecting it on release day, or else I'll get it from a store. I have learned my Kindle release lesson.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Mine was delivered to me at work around 2:30 this afternoon, I charged it up and let it download the few books I had sent to it.  It's definitely going to take some getting used to, I keep looking for the page turn buttons and controller   I'm not usually one to touch my screens because I hate fingerprints LOL.  So far it's quite nice though.  It's on my bedside table where it will live since my K3 is always in my car ready for traveling.


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Gave in and ordered one tonight for Friday delivery (via Prime next day). I love reading on my iPad, but since I use that for a LOT of other stuff, including writing, I'm finding I'm frequently low on battery life lately by the time I go to read. My faithful K2 still works fine, but my hands and the buttons don't quite get along as well lately, so we'll see if the Touch is better for me on that!


----------



## 3pointers (Jan 8, 2010)

Mine was supposed to arrive today.  I have Prime and it was shipped on Monday and "estimated" to arrive today.  However, in looking at the tracking number, for some odd reason it originally departed from Salt Lake City and was shipped to the UPS office in Oregon.  Um, I live in Washington and we have a major UPS facility in Seattle.  Really makes you wonder how they determine where to ship stuff.

So now I won't get it until Monday.  So disappointed, as there was a special offer I wanted to take advantage of that has to be done by Friday.  So even having Prime didn't really expedite this.


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

My KT was supposed to arrive on the 21st(their estimated delivery).....and it still hasn't come.
There's no shipping record on it, so I assumed they already shipped it.
Yet, it hasn't shown in my mailbox. My dad is too stubborn to call the PO 
I've waited two months for my KT, I have no patience for this....


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Skyreader--if there's no shipment info, you need to call *Amazon*, not the Post Office. Something's wrong.

3pointers--bummer.  Some Seattle bound stuff does pass through Portland first; that's actually not uncommon. UPS does deliver on Black Friday, it's not a holiday for them, so you may see it then rather than Monday. But I am interested that yours came out of SLC. Mine shipped tonight out of Phoenix (also bound for Puget Sound), via Next Day (Prime $3.99)--UPS's site says Friday delivery. Unfortunately, our house always seems to be the last stop of the day, so it'll probably be here late that afternoon/early evening.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Two packages were waiting for me behind my screen door when I got home from work this evening. My KT is now ensconced in its cover and charging up as I eat my supper and type on my 'puter.


----------



## Neo (Mar 30, 2009)

Yay NogDog! Can't wait to hear how you like it   (I'm in love with mine, even though I do miss my beautiful custom screensavers...)


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

Out for delivery, yay! Let's hope UPS shows up early for once--my neighborhood always seems to be last on the route...


----------



## skyreader (Nov 15, 2011)

Yay! My kt arrived  Turns out it shipped from Kentucky…


----------



## Batgirl (Sep 22, 2009)

Okay, I know I'm late to the party, but I just now ordered myself a Kindle Touch!    I have a K2 already, and I was debating about whether I really needed to upgrade.  My mom's eyesight isn't what it used to be, and I think she'll happily take the K2 off my hands.  I'm excited.  New toys are so much fun!


----------

